

Ask HN: IS there a site about business models? - twidlit

Are there any site that are about business models of various businesses (not only tech/web ones)? That would be very interesting and useful for entrepreneurs-in-progress like me.
======
patrickk
Derek Sivers speaking about business and _profit_ models:

[http://b.lesseverything.com/2010/2/3/derek-sivers-speaks-
at-...](http://b.lesseverything.com/2010/2/3/derek-sivers-speaks-at-
lessconf2009)

This is a great talk by Derek, I highly recommend it.

~~~
erlendm
I bought the book he mentions in the talk, "Art of profitability",
recommended.

------
twidlit
I would be very interested on analyzing the business model of Amazon, Google,
or even newer sites like Groupon.

------
glen
This can be a beast, but Porter's work on 5 forces is really illuminating. If
you do the hard work, you'll have a really good understanding of where your
business fits in the larger context.

------
ippisl
"business model generation" is a really good book on the subject:
<http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/>

------
andre3k1
Innovation and Entrepreneurship by Peter Drucker is a timeless book that I
would suggest reading.

